# Hey NJ S.



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

You're getting more exposure than Ryan Seacreast of late! Hey, I would really love to go fishing with you sometime on the Sheyenne! My Dad lives in valley...Can you email me? [email protected]

Thanks bro!

Rick


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick -

Well, I am currently in Detroit Lakes, MN for almost all of June studying for the bar exam and catching largemouth, bluegill and walleye1. I may have the last weekend of the month open for the Sheyenne if you are interested. I'll send you an email with my schedule.

Tight lines!


----------

